

HP Laptop Battery Explosion - ForumRatt
http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Other-Notebook-PC-questions/HP-Laptop-Battery-Burst/td-p/321675
Pictures posted, another battery recall in the making?
======
Osiris
It's a good thing it's still under warranty! I just hope his battery was far
enough away from the hard drive that he's able to recover his data.

